# Лечение хронического нейропатического болевого синдрома



## dr.dreval (9 Сен 2015)

Болеющие, коллеги и просто интересующиеся! 

Активная популяризация современных методов лечения "вынудила" систематизировать подход к ряду спинальных заболеваний. 
Так, в 2015 году на очередном съезде нейрохирургов в г.Казань, приняты рекомендации по хирургическому лечению дегенеративных патологий позвоночника, которые включают в себя лечение шейного и поясничного отделов позвоночника, и лечение хронического нейропатического синдрома, в том числе и послеоперационного.
За два десятилетия совершен огромный мировой прорыв в спинальной хирургии, активно развивается эндоскопическое направление. 
Всего 15 лет назад технически нельзя было выполнить удаление опухоли, располагающейся внутри брюшной полости и прилежащей к позвоночному столбу. 
В настоящее время объемное образование "с кулак" возможно удалить через три эндоскопических порта. 
Становление хирургии позвоночника претерпело обучающую кривую (освоение методов сопровождается проблемами) и кроме положительного опыта, накоплен и опыт осложнений, одним из которых является послеоперационный нейропатический болевой синдром. 
Данная проблема в большинстве случаев возникает при многократных вмешательствах в позвоночный канал, что чрезвычайно актуально для посетителей форума. 
Более подробно с проблемой и ее решением вы сможете ознакомиться в приложенном мной документе. 

В настоящее время для данного патологического состояния выделены квоты на каждый профильный нейрохирургический центр (Москва, Санкт-Петербург, Новосибирск, Тюмень и др.). 
Количество квот различно и с учетом большого количества больных они (квоты) к середине года подходят к концу. 
Подбор больных для данной патологии осуществляется заранее. 
Стоимость данного лечения (операция, пребывание, расходные материалы) достигает 1,5 млн рублей.* 

У каждого больного, являющегося гражданином Российской Федерации есть возможность получить данное лечение бесплатно. По имеющимся вопросам готов ответить в теме и лично.  *


----------



## klyuha (9 Сен 2015)

Спасибо, Максим Дмитриевич! 
Думаю и остальные, кто живет с этим ужасом, будут признательны Вам за информацию.


----------



## FlyLady (9 Сен 2015)

В   "Списке литературы" так много старого((

На стр.13 текст:
"По данным систематических отчетов, к *2004г*. в мире ежегодно производилось  до 250 000 операций по спинальной стимуляции, позволяющих значительно улучшить качество жизни пациентов, а также снизить затраты здравоохранения на лечение хронических пациентов [10]",
а ссылка на источник от сент. *1991*г.? Или ошибаюсь, и журнал от другого года?

Хочется все же более свежих данных.
Сейчас так стремительно все меняется...

А то, может, после 2004 г. в мире перестали ставить эти системы, а мы начали
А если серьезно,  Максим Дмитриевич, случайно, нет информации, как люди потом живут со "встроенными стимуляторами" (эффективность от установки, частота поломок генератора, средняя частота  перезарядки  (он на аккумуляторах или как?),   периодичность замены системы  и т.д. и т.п.)? 
при каких заболеваниях наибольший эффект?
какие минимальные размеры генератора, поставляемого в РФ? или в этом отношении нет разницы между странами?



dr.dreval написал(а):


> Количество квот различно и с учетом большого количества больных они (квоты) к середине года подходят к концу


а если учреждению выделены квоты, а больными они не выбраны (=учреждением не использовались), то тогда как?
Для лечебного учреждения это чем-то чревато?
В следующий раз не дадут совсем или дадут, но меньше?


----------



## dr.dreval (9 Сен 2015)

FlyLady написал(а):


> В "Списке литературы" так много старого((


Согласен, список литературы довольно спешно был сделан к срокам съезда нейрохирургов. каждому интересующемуся можно лицезреть "свежую" литературу в журналах "Хирургия позвоночника" и www.thespinejournalonline.com


FlyLady написал(а):


> случайно, нет информации, как люди потом живут со "встроенными стимуляторами" (эффективность от установки, частота поломок генератора, средняя частота перезарядки (он на аккумуляторах или как?), периодичность замены системы и т.д. и т.п.)?
> при каких заболеваниях наибольший эффект?
> какие минимальные размеры генератора, поставляемого в РФ? или в этом отношении нет разницы между странами?


Вся эта информация доступна и известна. Основным осложнением данного вмешательства является нагноение системы имплантации, которая состоит из нескольких составляющих: 
1. электрод в проекции зоны, вызывающей боль;  
2. провод-коннектор, идущий в ягодичную и брюшную полость;
3. непосредственный источник питания. 

Эффективность оценивается по зоне покрытия болевого синдрома и довольно вариабельна у каждого больного. Некоторые больные испытывают счастье при покрытии боли порядка 30%. Наибольший эффект достигнут в лечении послеоперационной нейропатической боли, во многом потому, что при данной патологии их установлено существенно больше.


FlyLady написал(а):


> а если учреждению выделены квоты, а больными они не выбраны (=учреждением не использовались), то тогда как?
> Для лечебного учреждения это чем-то чревато?
> В следующий раз не дадут совсем или дадут, но меньше?


На данную операцию всегда есть пациенты и всегда есть своего рода очередь, но показана она далеко не всем и показания к ней очень узки. По этим операциям план выполняется всегда.


----------



## FlyLady (9 Сен 2015)

А в чем смысл Вашей темы здесь, если


dr.dreval написал(а):


> вся эта информация доступна и известна


и на вопросы Вы отвечаете  выборочно?

Когда я думала, ложиться на тестовую стимуляцию или нет, я с трудом находила нужную информацию((
И опыт показывает, что я в этом не одинока.

При желании, Вы бы сильно облегчили жизнь людей, всерьез рассматривающих данный метод лечения, отвечая на вопросы в теме, учитывая, что Вы уже  знаете много больше, а большинству из нас с этим разбираться с нуля.

*dr.dreval*, заранее благодарю за ответ!


----------



## dr.dreval (9 Сен 2015)

FlyLady написал(а):


> А в чем смысл Вашей темы здесь, если
> и на вопросы Вы отвечаете выборочно?


Я постараюсь более подробно отвечать на основные вопросы (показания, эффективность, осложнения, сроки госпитализации и дальнейшее ведение и наблюдение), а на менее важные (размер батарейки, частота зарядки) несколько позже.


FlyLady написал(а):


> какие минимальные размеры генератора, поставляемого в РФ? или в этом отношении нет разницы между странами?


На международном и отечественном рынках есть два лидера, которые занимаются изготовлением и поставкой систем имплантации. В РФ, Европе, США ставятся одни и те же импланты, альтернативы нет (как лучшей, так и худшей).


----------



## Галина Т (29 Май 2017)

@dr.dreval, искала подробные показания к такой операции и наконец-то нашла у Вас:
 "Основные критерии отбора пациентов для проведения спинальной стимуляции в лечении нейропатической боли (стандарт).
 1) тяжесть болевого синдрома и влияние его на качество жизни (по шкале ВАШ от 5 баллов и выше);"
т.е. если постоянно 3-4 балла, иногда 5, то показаний к стимуляции нет? Приспосабливаться? Терпеть? Спасибо!


----------



## darling (4 Фев 2021)

не нашла тему о медпрепаратах.

Хотелось бы услышать ,кто чем обезболивается? Может какие-то методы кроме таблеток и уколов? Спасибо.


----------



## Весёлый (4 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> не нашла тему о медпрепаратах.
> 
> Хотелось бы услышать ,кто чем обезболивается? Может какие-то методы кроме таблеток и уколов? Спасибо


Мне нейростимулятор помогает от нейропатической боли и спазмов из-за нее.


----------



## darling (4 Фев 2021)

Нейростимулятор Brainstorm-вот погуглила нала этот.У вас аппаратик? Какой?​


----------



## Весёлый (4 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Нейростимулятор Brainstorm-вот погуглила нала этот.У вас аппаратик? Какой?​


На вкладке "информация" в моем профиле я написал модель и производителя. Да, полностью имлантированный аппарат.


----------



## olga68 (5 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> не нашла тему о медпрепаратах.
> 
> Хотелось бы услышать ,кто чем обезболивается? Может какие-то методы кроме таблеток и уколов? Спасибо.


Мне очень хорошо конвалис помогает. Пью уже 4 года. Дозу регулирую в зависимости от болевых ощущений. При обострении - нпвс.


----------



## darling (5 Фев 2021)

Ольга,я тоже принимаю конвалис -вторую неделю.Дозировка варьирует,ноне выше1200мг. 
4 года приличный срок. Полгода назад начинала и бросила,видимо,неправильный был подход к лечению. Какие нпвс уважаете?


----------



## olga68 (5 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Ольга,я тоже принимаю конвалис -вторую неделю.Дозировка варьирует,ноне выше1200мг.
> 4 года приличный срок. Полгода назад начинала и бросила,видимо,неправильный был подход к лечению. Какие нпвс уважаете?


Вообще, при обострениях и болях, предпочитаю старый добрый диклофенак в уколах.  Ещё в запасе есть трамадол, но это уже на крайний случай. А раньше только им и спасалась. Ещё нравится гофен. Уже на форуме писали, что это ибупрофен, но действует лучше, потому что сделан в форме гелевых капсул и растворяется в кишечнике.


----------



## darling (5 Фев 2021)

Гофен,ибупрофен. Диклофенак в уколах всегда дома есть.Да уж-старый добрый.  Попробую погуглить гофен.

Трамадол-это льготные рецепты.Знаю,что помогает,но волокита.Опять на прием,через ВК. Выпишу! Пусть лежит для случаев острых .Сегодня вообще стоя работаю.Опа болит.


----------



## Yulia888 (19 Окт 2022)

Весёлый написал(а):


> Мне нейростимулятор помогает от нейропатической боли и спазмов из-за нее.


Простите за некорректный вопрос а как болит при нейропатической боли и где спазмы?у меня нейропатической боль в ноге после компрессии длительной ,но она то утихает то на погоду Но как то меньше ,чем до операции А вот кпс сильно болит и спазмы мышц ниже поясницы конкретные особенно с пр стороны ,где  была компрессия ноги


----------



## darling (20 Окт 2022)

Нпвс при нейропатической боли практически не помогают.


----------



## Yulia888 (20 Окт 2022)

@darling, что вам помогает?


----------



## darling (20 Окт 2022)

@Yulia888, вчера совсем разбитая была.Капаю тиоктовую кислоту,что-то улучшения не чувствую.Хотя боль мышечная и разлитая. Встала с трудом,поставила в/м анальгин 2.0+дексаметазон 1,0 Да,иногда прибегаю к дексаметазону.
Обычно снимает боль
-габапентин 300мг
-амитриптилин 25мг  Этот тандем-классика купирования нейропатической боли.Сюда же можно добавить миорелаксант. Но,таки,всё индивидуально.

пс миорелаксант (сирдалуд 2-4мг)принимаю на ночь.Под контролем АД.


----------



## Yulia888 (24 Окт 2022)

@darling, мне помогает финлепсин, карбамазепин.


----------



## darling (25 Окт 2022)

Yulia888 написал(а):


> мне помогает финлепсин, карбамазепин.


хорошие препараты . Жаль что у них слишком много побочек и взаимодействий с моими препаратами.
Меня удивляет невролог-габапентин таки назначает,а про карбамазепин говорит,что он мне не нужен.
Иногда принимаю на ночь 200мг -сплю спокойно,без судорог и утро не такое скверно-спастичное.Подумываю перейти на него,хотя бы на ночь.Более частый прием до 3х раз вызывает задержку воды в организме,отеки.

@Yulia888, как часто принимаете карбамазепин?


----------



## Yulia888 (25 Окт 2022)

darling написал(а):


> @Yulia888, как часто принимаете карбамазепин?


Таблетку на 🌃 ночь



darling написал(а):


> @Yulia888, как часто принимаете карбамазепин?


Пила габапентин ,все мимо,потом проэкспеминтировала   с финлепсином ,он тогда ещё был в сети аптек ,подошёл Теперь пью карбамазепин 200мг,вроде как норм.Пыталась отменить ,вариант не прошел,так и пью ,и амитриптилин ещё


----------



## Алена 231506 (26 Окт 2022)

@Yulia888, зравствуйте подскажите пожалуйста как давно у вас была операция? У меня тоже болит нога, даже лёгкое нажатие на ногу больно, то резкая боль, то ноющая, то режущая, не знаешь куда себя деть...как с этим бороться?


----------



## darling (26 Окт 2022)

Yulia888 написал(а):


> и амитриптилин ещё


амитриптилин по сколько мг в сутки? Сегодня спала с карбамазепином 200мг -встала более -менее. Боли и спазма практически нет. 
Что-то из миорелаксантов принимаете?


----------



## Yulia888 (26 Окт 2022)

@darling, амитриптилин 25мг на ночь принимала баклосан  пол таблетки ,сейчас уже не пью.Хорошо ,что вам помогает ,я на такой схеме и живу.Сейчас другая проблема ,спондилоартроз,меня больше беспокоит.


----------



## Yulia888 (26 Окт 2022)

Алена 231506 написал(а):


> @Yulia888, зравствуйте подскажите пожалуйста как давно у вас была операция?


Операции 2 было в этом году,нога компрессия где то с год.Помогает реально на ногу магнит ставила,пью лекарства,разрабатываю мышцы ,лфк,массаж Боль потихоньку уходит,но очень медленно.Особенно реагирует погода,нагрузки и тд.


----------



## darling (28 Окт 2022)

Yulia888 написал(а):


> амитриптилин 25мг на ночь принимала баклосан пол таблетки ,сейчас у


амик хочу отменить из-за потливости (даже от 25мг) и отеков. Баклосан можно продолжать.Невролог сказала отменить габапентин и попробовать ламотриджин. Эххх...всё эксперименты! А что делать?


----------



## darling (30 Окт 2022)

darling написал(а):


> и попробовать ламотриджин. Эххх...всё эксперименты! А что делать?


не буду ламотриджин пробовать-все они из одной серии.У него в побочках-аллергические сыпи
Мне хватило отека  хе-хе -на всю оставшуюся жизнь памятка.


----------



## Алена 231506 (30 Окт 2022)

Yulia888 написал(а):


> Операции 2 было в этом году,нога компрессия где то с год...


Что такое компрессия с год...у вас год болела нога до операции или после?


----------



## Yulia888 (31 Окт 2022)

@Алена 231506, компрессия корешка была, поэтому ногу тянуло год. После операции, тоже длительно нога болела, пострадал нерв, теперь последствия лечу.


----------



## Алена 231506 (31 Окт 2022)

Yulia888 написал(а):


> После операции, тоже длительно нога болела, пострадал нерв, теперь последствия лечу.


А как вы лечите?


----------



## Yulia888 (1 Ноя 2022)

@Алена 231506, Массаж, ЛФК, электростимуляция, карбамазепин, магнит на ногу.


----------

